
Buying Back Shares Cost Apple $9B in 2018 - svtrent
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-investment-that-cost-apple-9-billion-in-2018-11545925184
======
Finnucane
Since buybacks are meant to prop up stock prices, presumably the drop would
have been even more without it. Only investors rather than Apple itself would
have absorbed the loss.

